# Thanksgiving should be fun!



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Not the way I wanted to start off the season. For now, Accuweather says everyone from the Lake Superior to Western NY are going to get hammered Thursday night into Saturday. Measuring some places "in feet" of snow. Luckily we're 98% ready to go.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Whats left to prep? Do you carry replacement hydraulic lines & tool kits in ur trucks too? In case one blows on the plow.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ya I'm about 80% ready, just gotta put a few more stakes in and get some work on the truck done.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

creativedesigns;1122584 said:


> Whats left to prep? Do you carry replacement hydraulic lines & tool kits in ur trucks too? In case one blows on the plow.


I have an inverted V to put in my V box and make some wire extensions for it. Then, finish staking about 20 more residentials, change the oil and detail one of my nasty trucks, and I'm thinking I'm going to have to fight with the dealer I bought my loader from....it sprung a trans leak and I dont think they did a complete service, All the grease fittings look like they haven't been touched in months. As far as extra stuff. I carry an extra set of hoses for the plows, extra serpentine belts for the two trucks, extra plow fluid and hydraulic fluid for the machines and a basic tool kit. I might look into a service body truck next year.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, Merrimac has a service body truck with a plow on'er.

All I gotta do is get all trucks undrecoated. I've got a project where were converting a Protech rubber edge pusher into a steel trip edge design. Should be interesting!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

creativedesigns;1122712 said:


> Yeah, Merrimac has a service body truck with a plow on'er.
> 
> All I gotta do is get all trucks undrecoated. I've got a project where were converting a Protech rubber edge pusher into a steel trip edge design. Should be interesting!


I was going to buy one 2 years ago and give it to my sidewalk crew. They would be able to carry everything from spare parts, dry salt, to back pack blowers etc. They wanted too much for it. It was a 2001 with 118k and a 8 ft Meyers poly on it for around 17 or 18k (this was 2 years ago).


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah i'm hoping for something to, i'll taking anything to start the seson. From what i'm hearing the period starting from thanksgiving to christmas should be the very good for us here in the east.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Brian Young;1122670 said:


> I might look into a service body truck next year.


Utility bodies are great, lots of weight and you can bring a ton of tools and spare parts for truck and plow and other equipment.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

FISHERBOY;1125026 said:


> Yeah i'm hoping for something to, i'll taking anything to start the seson. From what i'm hearing the period starting from thanksgiving to christmas should be the very good for us here in the east.


Now they're saying nothing but rain and maybe some wet flakes around here, we'll see.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

FordFisherman;1125047 said:


> Utility bodies are great, lots of weight and you can bring a ton of tools and spare parts for truck and plow and other equipment.


Exactly. We've been lucky so far. In all the years of plowing I've only had one major issue with my original plow (the blade snapped off the A frame on a old Meyers poly plow). Other than that its been a lot of PM and haven't really needed anything.


----------

